# 67 Heart of a GOAT



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

As I wrote elsewhere the PO transplanted the drive train (engine, trans and Rear) from is old 67 GTO to this 67 Lemans so it might live on. Like a heart donor the recipient does not become the donor. But it does change the recipient. I don't intend to change things back just continue the Lemans rehab. There are no GTO emblems or anything inside or out. (no tribute, copy or clone)








The front clip was off when it went up for sale. The PO bolted the fenders and hood on for transport only. I got the VIN check for the title so its on with the show. I need to get the hot wire and the 1 gal gas tank set back up. I do that to move it between my tractor barn and the garage. The garage is a single car (was a small two car with no work area) detached where we do maintenance on all our vehicles.
I did not intend for a frame off restoration. That always brought to mind a white glove concourse judge checking to see if you have the right date coded hose clamps. There is rot where the rear bumper mounts on the frame. The bumper is fine though must had dirt or something in that crevice. The rear has section of the frame on 67's has looked smaller than the rest of the frame to me. If that is all that is bad so be it replace just that section. But if more is lurking I will replace the entire frame. In the mean time I will work on the body issues I found a patch under the spare tire when the gas tank fell off. 10 gallons of prime 1980's cologne if any one needs it. I will be content to idle the half mile to the local high school for the town car show and parade later in the year. Put her on display in all her rusted glory. That will make four entries this year. The Farmall, Cougar, Beetle and the Lemans, small town fun.

Well you seen the good. I will get pictures of the bad and the ugly soon.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

My 3rd car was a 66 Lemans and I loved it. It had way better options than my 67 GTO


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice keep this baby alive. I have two 67 Tempests. Even though they are not GTOs, it is amazing how many comments I get when I take them out. Looking forward to more of your photos.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

AZTempest said:


> Nice keep this baby alive. I have two 67 Tempests. Even though they are not GTOs, it is amazing how many comments I get when I take them out. Looking forward to more of your photos.


As I mentioned, my Lemans had far better options, than my GTO does. A GTO was a GTO, because it was supposed to be the supreme Tempest, but a Tempest couldve easily been optioned well beyond the GTO. So now I have a numbers matching 67 GTO, and if a guy with a Tempest was sitting next to me with power windows, a posi, power trunk, under hood light, and AC... He'd easily have the better car.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Ok, I have the car hot wired so she can move about the farm. I was cleaning her out when I spotted the car keys in the heater vent. Shocker I though they were long gone. So I tried all they locks and they all work. The trunk needs aligned so it will stay shut. The drivers door also needs hinge work. The ignition switch is all bad. So I will get one on order. I have started my library of manuals. Keeping things moving if only little things. I have a couple things to do on the cougar new leaf springs and intake work. Should get those knocked and keep moving on the lemans. So pans will be on order soon and start welding .


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Here are some shots of the rear frame. Did they take the bumper off or did it fall off. Cause the gas tank fell off.









Sorry about the lighting the two bare 60w bulbs for 60ft x 30ft tractor barn. But it has the lovely natural dirt floor. The fox keeps the raccoons out that a good point.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

67ventwindow said:


> Here are some shots of the rear frame. Did they take the bumper off or did it fall off. Cause the gas tank fell off.


Holes are still there so it looks as if they removed the bumper. Hopefully there should be another bracket on each side still attached to your rear bumper.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

AZTempest said:


> Holes are still there so it looks as if they removed the bumper. Hopefully there should be another bracket on each side still attached to your rear bumper.


Yes I have the bumper brackets still attached to the bumper. I am going to get them to the garage and get them cleaned up. Need to find a compressor for out in the barn so I can do somethings out there. I have an abundance of stall mats from when this was a horse farm. So that is going to be my flooring. Will replace the sliding doors to seal out the weather. That should get me through until I get a shop built. Hopefully I can get the other cars road worthy and just focus on the Pontiac. Nothing major just routine maintenance to get them going.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Well with the news that the shark Gills are stamped in the quarter panel. The newly installed quarter panels (new in 2017, at least that is what the receipt said) will get cut up as well. At this point using the GTO trim would be easier. The Gills are what makes it a 67 LeMans so no matter the price they go back. I going to talk to this place in California.With all these people doing tribute cars I sould find some some where.If I can get one I should be able to figure out how to fab another.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Well with the news that the shark Gills are stamped in the quarter panel. The newly installed quarter panels (new in 2017, at least that is what the receipt said) will get cut up as well. At this point using the GTO trim would be easier. The Gills are what makes it a 67 LeMans so no matter the price they go back. I going to talk to this place in California.With all these people doing tribute cars I sould find some some where.If I can get one I should be able to figure out how to fab another.


Im not following what you're doing?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Im not following what you're doing?


The trim accents (Shark Gills) behind the doors on a 67 leMans are mounted in a depression stamped in to the quarter panel. Since they are not reproduced you have to cut them out of the old and weld them into the new. I have a couple leads on some replacements.








67 LeMans emblem location


I have a shoe box of emblems for my car and no holes to mounts them in. The a front fender off a GTO , replacement quarters, GTO hood and replaced trunk lid leaves me not knowing the locaton of the emblems. I found a drawing with no measurement of what should be where. The shark gills on the...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> The trim accents (Shark Gills) behind the doors on a 67 leMans are mounted in a depression stamped in to the quarter panel. Since they are not reproduced you have to cut them out of the old and weld them into the new. I have a couple leads on some replacements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I was aware of that. I had a 66 Lemans. It's shocking to see the tooling diferences between a lemans and GTO. In todays world, that would never fly. I wasn't aware of what you were trying to accomplish? Ditch the gills or transfer them to the new Q panels?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

If I could make my own mix. I would do 66 tailights. 67 quarters and the 65 grill. I need to do some photo shop work (but I won't). I am not sure about putting some of the emblems on. Like the 326 on the fenders. even the LeMans on the quarters may stay on the shelf. I have a GTO grill that I can install. Just remove the GTO emblem and add the LeMans. Then I can remove the indicators from the bumper and install fog lights. I will probably mock it up take picture and see if it grows on me or just annoys me. That is the good thing about being in primer I can draw on it see if I like it and go from there. I will install everything a couple times not that I will mess it up that much. Its hard for me to know if everything is there and correct if I dont assemble it. Then I can take it apart and fix it up. No sense cleaning up something you cant even use. Would not have caught the package shelf was half missing if I didnt try to latch the trunk lid. I cant wait to see what disaster is lurking behind the drivers door hinge. Rain all week so I work on the [email protected]#D. So I can get the LeMans in the shop.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Well Its getting close to that time of year. I get time off work to get things done around the farm. I picked up a 64 tri power setup to rebuild this winter. The center carb is a replacement not a problem as long as it functions correctly. The end carbs are correct if that matters when they are on a 67. It has a 1/4" spacers, home made fuel lines and plenty of patina. I am going to tank clean it but not blast it and not have it painted or anything. They still have color to them I would rather have them weathered looking.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh BISCUITS!!! The frame on is now going to be frame off. So its pop the chassis off and verify the frame is worth saving. I am still ordering the tremec 6spd this weekend. So getting it installed should easier with just the frame and drive train.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

6 spd whoa....got to one up everyone I see how it is 😄


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Baaad65 said:


> 6 spd whoa....got to one up everyone I see how it is 😄


Gonna be a three up on me o well, still lean and mean.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Gonna be a three up on me o well, still lean and mean.


If I could figure out how to install my F&%d TopLoader behind the Tremec it would be a 18 speed like a Gear Vendor. But the the kids in the back seat would have to shift the toploader for me.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

get a 2 speed rear!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I had the old girl fired up today, checking everything was ready for the -15 they say we are getting for this Christmas. I still have to get her in position to remove the chassis. The tires finally gave up the ghost So I will get those replaced. Nothing comes easy around here.but its so much fun having my kids out with me in the barn. Set backs just means more adventures.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I bit the bullet and swapped my drilled 160 Tstat for an undrilled 180. Wow! My car has heat now! And still ran cool. 

Im ready for Christmas morning!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

10 days after they said they would bring it out here the semi showed up and put at the door step. Most important it is in perfect condition.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I got good news over the Holidays. The boss (wife) informed me the replacement barn will be a garage with a lift. The current foot print is 40 x 50 plus covered area on both ends. So each of the kids can have their classic car in the dry. It wont be in time for pulling the body off this time. And of course there is the work to do. I will be moving out of the current garage and set it up for her use. I am still pulling my old barn down and saving wood in the unoccupied stalls in the other barn. Its a good teaching opportunity for my teen that thinks you can just wing every thing and not have a plan. Not that I was ever that way.


----------

